# What’s Gotten Into The Denver Nuggets?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> It took four months, but the Denver Nuggets have a pulse again.
> 
> Ever since relieving Brian Shaw of his head coaching duties on March 3rd — or, mercifully firing him before any more reports of his reading habits emerge — the Nuggets have gone 4-2, punctuated with a thrashing of the Eastern Conference-leading Atlanta Hawks on Wednesday. And the final score in that game, 115-102, does not do justice to how the Nuggets held a 20-plus-point lead for much of the night.
> 
> ...


http://bballbreakdown.com/2015/03/13/whats-gotten-into-the-denver-nuggets-since-firing-brian-shaw/


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

Basel said:


> http://bballbreakdown.com/2015/03/13/whats-gotten-into-the-denver-nuggets-since-firing-brian-shaw/


From what I heard/read/seen, Brian Shaw brought a lot of negativity to the team. I'm just glad my NBA League Pass subscription isn't going to waste because I found myself falling asleep during the last few games of Brian Shaw's tenure with the Nuggets.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm impressed by them lately. They've been quality teams since the coaching change.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Hard to understand why they were that bad this year. They lacked starpower, but have had depth every since the Melo trade years back.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> Hard to understand why they were that bad this year. They lacked starpower, but have had depth every since the Melo trade years back.


Brian Shaw's style of play did not work well with the roster that he had + too much conflict and miscommunication between Shaw and the roster. The players weren't being utilized for their strengths, and when they failed to deliver as a result of that, Shaw seemed to put those players on "time out", which frustrated the hell out of the players.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

Oh, and JJ Hickson. Just kidding, sort of.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

kbdullah said:


> Hard to understand why they were that bad this year. They lacked starpower, but have had depth every since the Melo trade years back.


Not really Brian Shaw is not that good of a coach that rubbed 2 of his 3 best players the wrong way and the one he didn't was coming back from an injury and got hurt again.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

Coach Fish said:


> Not really Brian Shaw is not that good of a coach that rubbed 2 of his 3 best players the wrong way and the one he didn't was coming back from an injury and got hurt again.


Actually, Gallo supposedly did an interview for an Italian newspaper or magazine where he stated that he didn't know what Brian Shaw wanted of him. He seemed pretty frustrated as well. 

http://www.denverpost.com/nuggets/ci_27121204/gallinari-enduring-tough-times?source=infinite

http://www.gazzetta.it/Nba/13-12-2014/nba-gallinari-non-sa-perche-non-gioca-100213007351.shtml


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Coach Fish said:


> Not really Brian Shaw is not that good of a coach that rubbed 2 of his 3 best players the wrong way and the one he didn't was coming back from an injury and got hurt again.


Glad you're able to write Shaw off as a coach after such a long tenure he had....


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Almost every time I see a coach fired, the team rallies and starts playing better on the short term. It's a shake up for the team without holding the players accountable. 

The article writes such idiotic things as "They went from 5th fastest pace, to 3rd!" acting like that's somehow a fault of Brian Shaw. Really? In 6 games they had an extra 2 possessions a game? Moving from 5th to 3rd in such a small sample size and having that as your calling card for proof of change is beyond idiotic.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Almost every time I see a coach fired, the team rallies and starts playing better on the short term. It's a shake up for the team without holding the players accountable.
> 
> The article writes such idiotic things as "They went from 5th fastest pace, to 3rd!" acting like that's somehow a fault of Brian Shaw. Really? In 6 games they had an extra 2 possessions a game? Moving from 5th to 3rd in such a small sample size and having that as your calling card for proof of change is beyond idiotic.


They have been running more fastbreaks and taking advantage of the altitude though.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

And I think another important factor that has changed within the team is the positive atmosphere that Hunt has been creating versus the negative one that Brian Shaw produced. A clear example of that would be hearing Shaw's postgame interviews and comparing them to Hunt's. These young guys need positive reinforcement and not being constantly put down.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

The biggest difference between Hunt and Shaw on the court I've seen is the match up advantage they want Shaw a big fan of having Gallo and Chandler post up smaller defenders while Hunt likes to occasionally play small and have Gallo at the 4 or 5.


----------

